# idle problem



## standard (Nov 10, 2004)

my maxima se developed a idle problem. if it is in gear, the whole engine shakes until the revs get above 1000-1500rpms. i brang it to a shop and they couldnt find anything wrong, only there is some carbon build up in the intake and exhaust manifolds. what i want to know is if the carbon would cause the shudder, or is it something else?


----------

